# Bath tethers: Don't bother



## Jason25 (Mar 4, 2011)

Bath tethers that suction cup to the sides of a bath or shower are a waste of money and here's why. 

Unless your dog is less than 20lbs or already loves baths then they will not be able to hold them in place and are more likely to injure them than keep them stationary. Kita hates baths and so I purchased a set to try and help me control her while in the tub. Well the bottom line is that she is a mere 31lbs but can easily yank the suction cups off the wall. She is very strong for her size but that fact is that the suction cups do not stick very well on anything but a pristine flat surface and even then will slowly lose their suction strength over about 3 to 5 minutes. 

However, even if these were anchored to the walls the idea of trying to lock a fearful dog into place is just not going to work. I have used a traditional, choke and gentle lead collars on Kita and regardless she will pull and scramble to get out of the tub to the point that I just let her go because I am truely afraid she is going to choke herself.

The fact is that making your dog do something they don't want to do will generally not work and therefore your best bet is to save your money on these tethers and buy some treats to build a positive association with baths.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Id never use them on a large dog. But they do work great on small dogs.

Like you said best way is to train your dog to stay in the tub


----------

